# Over the counter Diuretics?



## hardHITer001 (Nov 2, 2002)

Has anyone ever used them pre-contest? Do they work? Any brand recommendations? 

Thanks


----------



## gopro (Nov 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by hardHITer001 *_
> Has anyone ever used them pre-contest? Do they work? Any brand recommendations?
> 
> Thanks



Absolutely TARAXATONE by Cytodyne Tech...the best I've found!


----------



## hardHITer001 (Nov 2, 2002)

You have to love definitive answers! Thanks!

So at what point do you start using them?


----------



## gopro (Nov 2, 2002)

I usually start on Monday for a Sat show.


----------



## hardHITer001 (Nov 2, 2002)

Thanks!

While we are at it: 

What is you opinion on ALA and CLA while on restricted calories for show prep?


----------



## gopro (Nov 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by hardHITer001 *_
> Thanks!
> 
> While we are at it:
> ...



I like CLA. It is one of the few natural nutrient partitioning agents around. Its effects are not dramatic, but over time add up. ALA is a mixed bag for me...I think its great for those that eat a decent amount of carbs on their diet, but I diet on very low carbs. I do use it at my post workout meal though, as this meal has most of my carbs for the day.


----------



## hardHITer001 (Nov 2, 2002)

I???m currently using ALA  3 x a day. My carbs are 40% of my diet. 

I couldn???t decide if I wanted to drop it as my carbs dropped closer to show time.

Do you think it would be beneficial for a high carb meal during carb cycling?


----------



## gopro (Nov 2, 2002)

You can just lower your doses as you drop carbs. Yes, its good for a high carb meal during carb cycling.


----------



## twelvepercentt (Nov 4, 2002)

I am entering my first comp this December, but I potassium loaded for pictures, and plan on doing it for my comp too-Worked great.


----------



## gopro (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by twelvepercentt *_
> I am entering my first comp this December, but I potassium loaded for pictures, and plan on doing it for my comp too-Worked great.



Done correctly it can work incredibly well...done incorrectly it can backfire or even be dangerous.

I'm glad you did it right!


----------

